# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Гдзе

## kalinka_vinnie

I have an acquaintance that insists that in Russian it is possible to pronounce these words like this: 
Где - "Гдзе"
Дело - "Дзело"
Тема - "Цйема" 
he claims it is from central Russia... this be true?  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

I would speak like this if I wanted to make fun of the language.

----------


## JJ

> Где - "Гдзе"
> Дело - "Дзело"
> Тема - "Цйема"
> he claims it is from central Russia... this be true?

 First, where is the "central Russia"? In Novosibirsk?  ::  Second, it reminds me the belorussian language, kinda "дабрыдзень", "ураджай" and so on.

----------


## Scorpio

JJ is right: this is sounding like a Belorussian or some close-to dialect of Russian. There is even a special linguistic term ("дзюканье") for tendency to pronounce soft "д" like "дз" and soft "т" like "ц".

----------


## Wowik

> JJ is right: this is sounding like a Belorussian or some close-to dialect of Russian. There is even a special linguistic term ("дзюканье") for tendency to pronounce soft "д" like "дз" and soft "т" like "ц".

 ДЗЕКАНЬЕ. Произношение дз и ц на месте первоначальных д и т мягких, свойственное польскому, белорусскому языкам, некоторым северно-русским говорам, напр. ходзиць (ходить).... Отсутствует в украинском языке и южнорусских говорах

----------


## Basil77

Так пародисты Лукашенко обычно изображают.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Значит, так не говорят в центральней Росси! Врал он, негодяй!

----------


## Бармалей

> Значит, так не говорят в центральней Росси! Врал он, негодяй!

 А может быть он просто ошибался, и хотел сказать "центральней Беларусе" или "центральней Европе"?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Значит, так не говорят в центральной России! Врал он, негодяй!

  

> А может быть, он просто ошибся, и хотел сказать "центральной Беларуси" или "центральной Европе"?

----------


## Wowik

> Значит, так не говорят в центральней Росси! Врал он, негодяй!

 Если Смоленск, Брянск да и Тверь, кто-то считает центром современной России, то там говорят так иногда. Их можно попробовать считать центром дореволюционной европейской части Российской империи (или европейской части СССР)
А вообще-то центр России за Уралом.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

спасибочки всем! Даже Барму!

----------


## Basil77

> А вообще-то центр России за Уралом.

 Это географически. Я всегда понимал под выражением " центральная Россия" приблизительно ту часть, которая сейчас составляет Центральный Федеральный Округ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Federal_District

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  А вообще-то центр России за Уралом.   Это географически. Я всегда понимал под выражением " центральная Россия" приблизительно ту часть, которая сейчас составляет Центральный Федеральный Округ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Federal_District

 Ну географически – это окраина  :: 
Ну по языку – весь спектр: от аканья до оканья, от иканья до еканья, от г фрикативного до г взрывного, с дзеканьем и без дзеканья.

----------


## Propp

Наверное иногда кажется, что мягкие "д" и "т" произносятся как "дз" и "ц", потому что они на самом деле отличаются в произношении от твёрдых "д" и "т".  Конечно, если произносить их как обычные ДЗ и Ц, то это будет похоже на белорусский язык, но если произносить их как очень-очень мягкие дз' и ц', то это будет гораздо ближе к нормальному русскому произношению, чем [дйадйа] или [тйотйа] ("дядя, тётя"), как это следует из объяснений в некоторых учебниках для иностранцев (типа, "soft t and d sounds are pronounsed with y-sound after them")

----------


## Оля

> [дйадйа] или [тйотйа] ("дядя, тётя"), как это следует из объяснений в некоторых учебниках для иностранцев (типа, "soft t and d sounds are pronounsed with y-sound after them")

 Это ужасно   ::  
Заловить бы где-нибудь авторов этих учебников...   ::

----------


## vox05

> Это ужасно   
> Заловить бы где-нибудь авторов этих учебников...

 А где я смогу получить мою долю ?  http://www.russianlessons.net/lessons/lesson1_main.php
" "y" sound is always pronounced"....

----------


## Оля

> Это ужасно   
> Заловить бы где-нибудь авторов этих учебников...     А где я смогу получить мою долю ?  http://www.russianlessons.net/lessons/lesson1_main.php
> " "y" sound is always pronounced"....

 Ты автор этой страницы?   ::   
Насчет "заловить" - я погорячилась.   ::  
Но это неправильное описание произношения. Когда так говорят на русском (в основном американцы), это звучит просто жутко. По крайней мере, для меня.

----------


## Scrabus

Произношению на английском учат не лучше...

----------


## Оля

> Произношению на английском учат не лучше...

 Все-таки русских, говорящих сносно на английском, гораздо больше, чем американцев или англичан, сносно говорящих на русском. 
Русских вообще больше   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Русских вообще больше

 Чем туркмен?  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Произношению на английском учат не лучше...   Все-таки русских, говорящих сносно на английском, гораздо больше, чем американцев или англичан, сносно говорящих на русском. 
> Русских вообще больше

 Ну, как сказать-). В полной мере правильность произношения смогут оценить только native-speakers -ы.  
Русских больше чем англичан, зато англоговорящих больше  :: . При этом, количество русскоязычного населения(да и вообще русских) неуклонно падает. Скоро везде будут китайцы...  :P

----------


## Оля

Я просто думаю, что фонетику английского языка освоить проще, чем русскую.

----------


## vox05

> Ты автор этой страницы?

 Нет.  Там похоже русскоязычных в числе авторов вообще нет.   

> Но это неправильное описание произношения. Когда так говорят на русском (в основном американцы), это звучит просто жутко. По крайней мере, для меня.

 А они там отмазываются - дескать будет слишком сложно, публика не осилит, а то и просто испугаются и дальше 1 урока не пойдут. А их "ньет" и так все поймут.

----------


## basurero

> Я просто думаю, что фонетику английского языка освоить проще, чем русскую.

 Я согласен. Я никогда не освоюсь с русским произношением.   

> Все-таки русских, говорящих сносно на английском, гораздо больше, чем американцев или англичан, сносно говорящих на русском.

 Мы уже привыкли к тому, как говорят иностранцы. Это теперь нас никак не удивляет.

----------


## Scrabus

> Я согласен. Я никогда не освою_  русское произношение_.

 Никогда не говори никогда! Хотя, чтобы хорошо освоить произношение, нужно жить в этой стране и иметь языковую практику...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я просто думаю, что фонетику английского языка освоить проще, чем русскую.   Я согласен. Я никогда не освою_ с русское произношение_.

 Как раз ты еще не так уж плохо говоришь.

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":27lf51ef  Я просто думаю, что фонетику английского языка освоить проще, чем русскую.   Я согласен. Я никогда не освою_ с русское произношение_.

 [/quote:27lf51ef]  ::   ::   ::  Оля, что с тобой ??!

----------


## Оля

[quote=Basil77] 

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by "Оля":3qdv7f0h  Я просто думаю, что фонетику английского языка освоить проще, чем русскую.   Я согласен. Я никогда не освою_ с русское произношение_.

   ::   ::   ::  Оля, что с тобой ??![/quote:3qdv7f0h]
Случайно "с" не стерла   ::   
Правильно - "не освою_ русское произношение_".

----------


## Basil77

> Правильно - "не освою_ русское произношение_".

 Да ты что?!!  ::    :: 
Кстати, мне кажется, Басуреро тоже правильно написал, зря ты его исправила. Для меня его фраза звучит прекрасно. Я очень часто слышу, как люди говорят "я никогда не освоюсь с этим".  ::

----------


## Оля

Ну Scrabus тоже исправил, как я... 
В принципе basurero написал правильно, но только мне кажется, что про язык обычно говорят именно "освоить (его, язык)". 
А "освоиться (с чем-то)" - значит привыкнуть с чем-то обращаться, например с компьютером (это не совсем то же самое, что "освоить компьютер"). Или еще "освоиться" значит - привыкнуть жить на новом месте. Например, "мы приехали сюда недавно, но уже освоились". 
Мне так кажется.

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что язык - _учить, выучить_, а _усвоить_ новые правила.   _Освоить_ какое-то ремесло.  _Освоиться_ - привыкнуть, приспособиться к новой обстановке.

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю, что язык - _усвоить_, также _усвоить_ новые правила, а _освоить_ какое-то ремесло.  _Освоиться_ - привыкнуть, приспособиться к новой обстановке.

 Мне кажется, можно освоить и профессию, и язык... А "усвоить" у меня больше ассоциируется с словом "понять" (_Эту и эту картины руками трогать нельзя, а ту и ту - можно. Усвоил?_)
"Усвоил" - это овладел полностью.
"Освоил" - научился хорошо обращаться.
Я бы сказала: _Он живет в этой стране недавно, но язык уже освоил_.

----------


## Lampada

Не согласна с "язык освоил", или даже "усвоил".
____________________________
Из словаря трудностей русского языка (Розенталь, Теленкова). 1981. "Русский язык": 
"УСВО*Е*НИЕ - ОСВО*Е*НИЕ.  Различаются значением.  *Усвоение.* 
1. Установление привычным для себя чего-либо нового, постороннего. _Усвоение новых обычаев.  Усвоение хороших манер._
2. Запоминание, заучивание чего-либо хорошо понятого.  _Усвоение арифметических правил. Трудный для усвоения предмет._
3. Переработка организмом чего-либо поглощённого.  _Усвоение пищи._"
Также оттуда:
"_Усвоить чужие взгляды.  Усвоить дурные привычки.
Усвоить грамматические правила. Усвоить существо новой теории.
Усвоить лекарство.  Усвоить питательные вещества._ "  *Освоение.*
1. Полное овладение какой-либо профессией, ремеслом и т.п.  _Освоение новой техники._
2. Включение в круг хозяйственной деятельности.  _Освоение целинных и залежных земель._" 
Также оттуда:
"_Освоить новые методы производства.  Освоить ремесло.
Освоить целинные земли.  Освоить Крайний Север."_

----------


## Оля

Lampada, против приведенных тобой примеров я ничего не имею, я бы сама написала "усвоение пищи", "усвоить школьный предмет" и т.п.
Но про язык чаще говорят именно "освоить", просто говорят и всё. Не веришь - спроси у Яндекса. На запрос "*о*своить иностранный язык" он выдает более 18 000 результатов, а на "*у*своить иностранный язык" - 182 результата. 
Вот еще ответ Грамоты.ру на похожий вопрос: http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=202239 
Я не могу объяснить, почему, но на мой взгляд, язык, как и ремесло, нелья "усвоить" (у меня вообще это ассоциируется с каким-то перевариванием в желудке), но им можно научиться "пользоваться", т.е. освоить его.
"Усвоить грамматические правила" - корректно, потому что это можно усвоить, один раз выучив, т.е. поняв. А язык - осваивают. Как новую технику.

----------


## Lampada

На самом деле, ни одно из этих слов "усвоить" или "освоить"  применительно к иностранному языку я бы вообще не употребляла.  
  Сама себя запутала.  Пойду исправлю свой пост.

----------


## basurero

::   ::

----------

